# Sophie the Umbrella Cockatoo.



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Thought I'd share these pics of Sophie. She's not mine, but I love her.  
She's about 20 and is just adorable. She says 'hello' and 'hello sooooooophie' and dances. In the future if I had the time and space I'd love an umbrella cockatoo.


----------



## Scottish_Reps (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely Cockatoo sophie :2thumb:

How about sneeking her over to Edinburgh :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww shes stunning 

how ever is that her cage behind you how big is it


----------



## amanda.saunders (May 29, 2010)

*Cockatoo*

She looks very healthy and well adjusted for a bird what looks like kept in a pet shop?


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Should explain, she was staying in the pet shops holiday boarding when I took the photos. Which is why you can see hamster cages and bags of food in the background. 
Her holiday cage that her owner brought her in was a large dog crate which he modified.


----------

